# Which 2007 Orbea



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

If you could choose any Orbea from '07 which one? Which one if you were 5'10 male 155lbs? Which frame? Which complete?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I would get another Orca with a compact crank like I have now. I have done a little over 3000 miles on this bike since I bought it in April and I still really enjoy riding it.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I am anxious to see the replies on this thread as well. I am in market and considering the 2 bikes. For me, comfort is top priority (as long as bike is carbon and components are Dura Ace).

Looking forward to seeing the responses - especially from people who have ridden both bikes.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

If money was no object I would buy an Orca. Never ridden one, but I don't care how it rides -- that bike just looks good. Pure class. I haven't seen any road bikes that come close.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*I Chose These Two...*

















:thumbsup:


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Can't help you decide between models, as I've only ever ridden one of them. However, after hearing many good things about the Onix, I went to my LBS in search of one. They didn't have any in stock, so I rode an 07 Orca instead. I was blown away by the ride; comfortable, responsive, fast. I also rode several other brands at various price points, but didn't find anything as good (for me) as the Orca. Ended up spending WAY more than I initially intended to, but two months later, I don't regret the purchase one bit. So, to make a short story long, I don't know which Orbea is right for you, but I can highly recommend the Orca.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

rhauft said:


> *I chose these two..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHOWOFF!!!!! 
Hell yeah I'm jealous!
Awesome twosome :thumbsup:


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

I was definitely leaning towards the Orca, especially since the only difference for 08 is red and the option of SRAM, which I'll put on it anyways.

Anybody have any experience with the Arin? Also in the 08 catalogue why is the Arin frame a little heavier than the Orca but the frameset is still a little lighter? (it has the same fork).


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

No Arin experience, but I ride a SRAM Opal and love both the frame and the grupo. I was afraid the ride would be twitchy and harsh but that has not been the case. It is very comfortable for longer rides. The Orcas softer longitudinal axis should make it an even plusher ride.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

*Different Animals?*

I haven't ridden the Arin either, but I think it may have a different purpose than the Orca. I get the feeling it's more of a pure climbing machine, and probably less compliant than the Orca. Bicycling magazine did a review of it this summer (though the 08 may not be quite the same-don't know), you can find that review on their website, and there are probably user reviews here.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

The Opal is waaaaaay under represented, in my opinion! Surfing the threads and talking to people about Orbea and it seems the only bike people know is the Orca. I'm not dumping on the bike, because it is sexy, one of the best looking bikes available. But the Opal is too quickly over-looked despite being the performance ride. I think of the Orca as a 6 series BMW, a fast, comfortable Grand Tourer. Whereas the Opal is like an M3, after a trip to Dinan tuning. Obscure automotive references aside, I built mine with Campy Chorus and Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels. Later this winter or early next spring I will sell it off (any takers?!) and build an '08 with Campy Chorus or Record and Racing 1 wheels.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

+1 on the Opal!!!

It is just a superb ride. The geometry is identical to the Orca. Now, granted the Orca has the new futuristic swoopy-looking frame, like you'd see George Jetson on. I'm more of a traditionalist. I like the looks of the Opal better. Sram Force over Dura-Ace though...


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Slave2Gravity said:


> Later this winter or early next spring I will sell it off (any takers?!) and build an '08 with Campy Chorus or Record and Racing 1 wheels.


*Fyi,* Might want to wait one more season before you upgrade. Word from the factory is the 09 Opal will be all new and very 'Orcaish'.

Btw, I refer to my Orca as a Porsche, my Prince as a Ferrari and my Ordu as a bullet train.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Well said!*



Slave2Gravity said:


> .... the Opal is too quickly over-looked despite being the performance ride. I think of the Orca as a 6 series BMW, a fast, comfortable Grand Tourer. Whereas the Opal is like an M3, after a trip to Dinan tuning. Obscure automotive references ...........


As a BMW fan that is also considering an Orca, your analogy with the 6 and the M3 is crystal clear. I've never tried an Opal but I did wonder why the primary TDF bikes were Opals and the Orca was used sparingly. 

Personally speaking, I consider myself a fast recreational rider but not a racer, so perhaps a 6 series (Orca) is a better choice for me than the M3 (Opal). Besides, I think you would agree that even a 6 would be a blast on the track occasionally, as long as it has a proper 6 speed :thumbsup: 

The other thing about the Orca (again speaking for myself) is that it just LOOKS so damn good! If you striped the stickers off of many of the top shelf carbon bikes, it's not easy to tell them apart, but I would never mistake an Orca for any other bike.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

BunnV said:


> If you striped the stickers off of many of the top shelf carbon bikes, it's not easy to tell them apart, but I would never mistake an Orca for any other bike.


Except maybe the new Trek Madone...

Can you say... RIPOFF?!?!?!


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

> Btw, I refer to my Orca as a Porsche, my Prince as a Ferrari and my Ordu as a bullet train


 Had to trade in my Porsche so my wife could get a new car-so my Orca pretty much IS my Porshe now.


----------

